# Toy guns-patterns



## killbucket (Aug 13, 2009)

An item I no longer make, but Ya'All can have the full-size pattern to make your own! 







http://www.air-sharp.com/MAKE%20A%20SHRYKKE29.JPG[/img[/URL]]







http://www.air-sharp.com/Black%20Bess9.JPG[/img[/URL]]








http://www.air-sharp.com/Black%20Bess6.JPG[/img[/URL]]








http://www.air-sharp.com/Black%20Bess2.JPG[/img[/URL]]

Linked due to enormous, hires file size (1600×1280!):
http://www.air-sharp.com/freeshrikepattern.html[/url]

Somewhere in the shed is a few of these bodies already built up…I should finish them up one day!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

None of the links work. It says the pages have been removed or no longer exist. Thanks for the offer though


----------



## killbucket (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.air-sharp.com/MAKE%20A%20SHRYKKE29.JPG
http://www.air-sharp.com/Black%20Bess9.JPG

http://www.air-sharp.com/Black%20Bess6.JPG

http://www.air-sharp.com/Black%20Bess2.JPG

Linked due to enormous, hires file size (1600×1280!):
http://www.air-sharp.com/freeshrikepattern.html

????


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Spammer, I reported him over on Ridgid yesterday.


----------



## killbucket (Aug 13, 2009)

This is not spam!


----------



## killbucket (Aug 13, 2009)

ABS Plastic, 6mm thick.







http://www.air-sharp.com/2%20affixed.JPG[/IMG[/URL]]
And since you just stick the patterns (this is a Browning MG here)over your material and drill and cut, there's no time spent laying out lines or locating drilled holes.

http://www.air-sharp.com/3%20cutting.JPG
I can cut out an M2HB body in about an hour on a scroll saw, I made the first ones using a hand coping saw, a bar clamp, and on the kitchen table!

http://www.air-sharp.com/5%20glue-up.JPG
Making stacks of them takes a bit longer…

http://www.air-sharp.com/6%20finish.jpg
Start with a simpler (and smaller, less materials) 1919, like I did.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, it is!


----------



## killbucket (Aug 13, 2009)

Whatever, have a nice day!


----------



## renoal (Aug 23, 2008)

Pushing the envelope a bit - this guy is just selling plans - 100% x 0 is still zero, couldn't find a readable plan in the lot


----------



## killbucket (Aug 13, 2009)

*So why on earth would you give this topic a bump, by adding to it?*

I don't make diddly on pattern files…I came by and gave away a link to ones that I do NOT charge for.
I didn't ask for sales here, and I won't.

But I'll move on, all the same. Have safe work hours, folks!


----------

